# New here. 2 years lifting



## flood (Aug 4, 2013)

Been reading this site til my eyes bleed. So much to learn. 

Was in the gym for 4 years, 1 year break, 2 years back in serious lifting.

54 years old and watching macros pretty successfully.
Noob gains spent, time to kick it up a bit.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2013)

flood, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## flood (Aug 4, 2013)

Will do, thanks! Glad I found this site.


----------



## Iz_vivit (Aug 4, 2013)

I agree mane so much info here. Welcome


----------



## sneedham (Aug 4, 2013)

Keep reading it gets even better... Welcome....

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## flood (Aug 4, 2013)

Right on, real non-automated replies! Yay!
Thanks guys.


----------



## stevekc73 (Aug 4, 2013)

Welcome aboard flood!


----------



## brazey (Aug 4, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## charley (Aug 4, 2013)

Welcome!!   [bleeding eyes=no good]


----------



## kboy (Aug 4, 2013)

Welcome brotha.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Congrats on hitting the two year march with lifting. I think that's great man.. I also think you should consider a good diet and nutrition program to compliment your workouts. Do you take any supplements right now?


----------



## flood (Aug 5, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Congrats on hitting the two year march with lifting. I think that's great man.. I also think you should consider a good diet and nutrition program to compliment your workouts. Do you take any supplements right now?


Thanks. Yep, BCAA, Whey Isolate, Creatine, L-carnitine when I don't eat red meat, and multi's.

I take Osteo Bi-Flex with gelatin to help collagen production too.


----------



## Christsean (Aug 5, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## bdeljoose (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome, stick with it bro.


----------



## Root03 (Aug 9, 2013)

Welcome my man!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Healthy1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome flood.


----------

